# anobody got a swatch of mineralize satinfinish foundation in nw43?



## urbanD0LL (Feb 25, 2010)

i just realised they have it online and NEVER in my life has someone suggested nw43 so i ended up getting nw45 + nc50 = $71 foundation !! please help me out .


----------



## PRiNCESSj* (Feb 25, 2010)

whats nw43? a reddish version of nc50?


----------



## urbanD0LL (Feb 25, 2010)

i dunno , i just saw it on the website and i don't know what to do with myself . i threw out all my receipts yesterday, and I KNOW, I REMEMBER i asked for either nc55 or nw43 and everywhere said they didn't exist , smh .


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Feb 25, 2010)

What color do you were in other MAC foundations?  This new mineralize runs a bit darker than the others, so if you normally wear an NW43 in other formulas, you will most likely be an NW40...


----------



## urbanD0LL (Feb 26, 2010)

i'm not talking about the new one though . the new one i currently have is nw43 but i don't know , i'm not quite pleased with it, i find its a tad bit too light . my studio foundation fix powder was once nw45 and i then went with nw43. but the mineralize satinfinish foundation , i didn't even know nw43 existed.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Feb 26, 2010)

I am normally a NW45 and I tried the NW43 in the new foundation.  It was too light.  I ended with NC50 I do believe.  The NW45 was too dark but NC50, which still has some red in it, seemed to work.  If the color is not working for you, take it back, even if you don't have the receipt.  They should, at the very least, allow you to exchange for a better color.


----------



## shimmercoconut (Mar 1, 2010)

Definitely take it back. I prefer buying mac online because they give you one yr to return your purchases


----------

